# Wynn Filter



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So i'm going to replace the upper bag on my new delta dust collector with a filter........which one would you all recommend? I've got a hobby shop in my basement......I don't get to use it nearly as much as i'd like...

I was kinda looking at the wynn filters.......unless theres a reason to pick something else.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was also thinking about this. I have a delta dust collector in my basement with the stock filter bag on it. When I turn it on, a cloud of dust blows out of it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well thats my thing.....my shop vac did an ok job of chip collection......I want something that will take more of the dust out....so a filter is in my future


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The Wynn filters will increase the systems efficiency by as much as 50% because they allow more air flow. They also will leave cleaner air since the go to .5-1 micron where as most bags are 30 to maybe 5 micron. The smaller dust particles are the worse ones.

If your not thinking about are already have a Thien baffle you should they will trap the dust before it gets to the filter. Which will extend the life of the filters.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I own the Wynn filter and it takes my HF 2HP DC and makes an actually usable dust collector out of it...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well my filters on its way.......now I just have to figure out the motor issue....


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i also keep meaning to get around to the Wynn filter mod on my 2hp HF dust collector, but id have to agree that a thein baffle is a must, as well as sizing your initial runs of intake the same size as your air inlet on the blower.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well my filters on its way.......now I just have to figure out the motor issue....


Be aware: significantly increasing the air flow will increase the motor amperage draw under running conditions (you likely know this). So be sure to check the amps after you add your Wynn and whatever other changes you make.


----------

